

What do your think of our MVP demo - AutoAvatar (profile pic from name) - hajrice
http://autoavatar.com

======
qeorge
I like the idea a lot, but it didn't work terribly well for me. Other than my
gravatar, none of the suggestions seemed particularly relevant, or well suited
to be an avatar.

Couple of notes:

1) make all suggested avatars square

2) suggest some avatars based off my initials. Picking a photo I like will be
hard, but maybe if it said "George" or "GH" in cool text that could work.

------
barrydahlberg
A link to where it found the image and / or a way to view a larger version of
the source would be great. My search shows a couple of things which look like
movie posters and some kind of icon, I would like to know what they are.

Interesting project, good luck!

------
1tw
It works well--entering just my name offered photographs of me, adding my
email address got me the avatar I use pretty much everywhere. (Which makes me
wonder whether you're pulling images in from Gravatar?)

------
lukesandberg
This reminds me of a project i did for a class once. We had the users profile
pics autogenerated from a google 'im feelin lucky' search for their username.
It was a highly entertaining feature, but easily abused. But i do hope this
company has some kind of quality/appropriateness control over their images!

------
zootm
I got the "default" Gravatar image (the placeholder logo). You might want to
filter that out. Interesting idea, though! Didn't work too great with my
details but I'm wondering whether I could have really expected it to.

------
alttab
The website asks for our name, our e-mail address, and our website. Where is
the privacy policy?

~~~
csmeder
"Don't worry it will be free" but you are going to sell my info? Not that I
think you guys are, but

A) You need to explain you won't (I hope).

B) Provide a link to your company that shows you have proven your self to be
trust worthy with customer data in the past. Before I sign up with a service I
always look to see who is behind it.

\--

If you don't have a company yet, start a web site for one. With some bios of
who you are and a statement that expresses you care about customers, why you
care and that won't sell their data.

